# Scumbags!!!! - Spike Strips



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Went hunting around Clendenning yesterday and today. Returned to the truck to find a flat tire. No big deal until my buddy found one too. Looked around and found a bunch of pieces of wood with nails and lag screws put through them. Some SCUMBAG then buried them in the gravel and let the grass grow up around them, just waiting for someone to park there. 

We have hunted this same spot for at least the last 10 years. My friends have been hunting there for 25 or so. It is public land. We are gracious to the other people we meet and do not crowd anyone. Over the years there were some others that hunted it but now we are the only ones. It seems the interest in hunting has dwindled. 

This is PUBLIC land, you do not own it, you do not own the deer. There is plenty for everyone. Remember, we are willing to stay in your hotels, eat in your restaruants, buy your gasoline and support your local economy.

I have my own property to hunt on, we only go here because it is tradition. You are not helping anything by doing terrorist acts like this.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

That sucks man! I would let ODNR know, they may want to look at other pull off's around that area.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

sorry to read about that! i also hunt and fish there and have for many years . i know alot of people in that area and think who ever did that crap is not the norm for people in that commumty. where exactly was that done? i wouldnt want to be the one doing it and have some one catch me because i bet the but whopping they would get would be awsome.


----------



## jig-eye (Mar 25, 2005)

What part of Clendenning did that happen? Thats where I hunt(799 area)


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

That sucks for sure but I would not be suprised if it's bunny huggers placing them there.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

or pot growers?


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

You want to hear about scum bags? We were hunting tappen. I left at 10:00 to go to other private land. My frinds were still there. They said they broke for lunch and back at the truck saw a doe on someone's hitch carrier who were parked next to them. When they got back at the end of the day. They saw that someone had cut the bungi cords and the deer was missing. Can you belive that. When the guys who's deer it was saw this he flipped out ( don't blame him) i can't believe someone would steel a deer. It was checked in too. These dumb asses cut the bungies. Maybe they were to stupied to figure out how to unhook it. Now thats a pice of s#@t scum bag for ya.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Cutting the bungies was just to show there manhood....I had a friend about 15 years ago ...someone stole his tires off his car Had the nerve to put blocks under it left it up on the blocks...They had the nerve to insult him by putting the nuts back on the bolts....JIM....


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

man this post just gives me one more reason NOT to hunt the public ground at Tappan and Clendening during the gun season (and i live 15-20 minutes from both spots). Id be willing to bet it was POS tree-hugger that did this to you guys. One more reason why........ any chance we get...... we as hunters should kick PETA in the A$$ and fight back when they protest !!!


was gonna make a seperate post to ask but ill just ask you guys on here ............how was the hunting out there this year at Tappan and Clendening ???


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

tcba1987 said:


> we as hunters should kick PETA in the A$$ and fight back when they protest !!


Take a trip to Norfolk VA in the spring... I forget who it is that host's it, but there is a fishing tournament held right out side of PETA's headquarters. I heard about it a few years ago when I was stationed there.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Sick absolutly sick it almost makes you want to hunt the parking lott


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Real Scumbags to put down spike strips. 

I've been hunting at Tappan for 10 years and never had any problems. Still would not trust anyone out there. Definitely would not leave a big buck in the back of my truck and go back hunting. Saw lots of dumb hunters out there the first morning. Fortunately, I got my deer and got out of there by noon the first day. Saw 3 guys walking towards me after I shot the deer. Luckily, the deer dropped in its tracks and I didn't have to argue with those guys over who's deer it is.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't know if it's bunny huggers or not. The only experience I have had down there have been with locals. Had one guy and his son stop to "check" a doe we had down. He checked its mouth and ears then said "nope, it's not one of ours" eh ???? Don't know how he could tell. 

Then we did hear a bunch more bitching about the MWCD property assesment. Sorry guys but I live in southern Summit county and I have to pay it too !!!

BTW did see a lot of deer this year. As always much shooting until about noon on Monday then nothing the rest of the day and Tuesday we pretty much had the place to ourselves.


----------



## squeek (Apr 1, 2008)

just another reason to carry a concealed weapon! You never know what kind of jack asses are running around! Better to have two guns than one!


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

squeek said:


> ...Better to have two guns than one!


I don't believe that would be legal.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mr. Smallie said:


> I don't believe that would be legal.


How do you figure that? not being legal??


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Mr. Smallie said:


> I don't believe that would be legal.


It's legal, so long as you have a valid CCW.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

People
Eating
Tasty
Animals 

thats what PETA stands for well in my eyes


----------

